# Sonderaktion: Saturn vs. Mediamarkt



## Andreas- (2 Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal frohes Neues .

Vielleicht habens manche von euch mitbekommen:
Im Saturn bekommen heute (nur am 02.01.) alle Käufer einen Gutschein von 15% des Kaufpreises zurück. Das bedeutet bei einem Kauf von 1000 Euro bekommt man einen Gutschein von 150 Euro.
In Media Markt (von 02.01.-09.01.) bekommt jeder 10. Käufer den vollen Kaufpreis an der Kasse zurück. Dazu werden abends im Internet alle Rechnungsnummern der glücklichen Gewinnern ausgestellt. Hat man die richtige Nummer, so kann der Gewinner den Kaufpreis an der Kasse zurück bekommen.
Also eigentlich recht verlockende Angebote. Bei einem Gewinn hat man bei Media Markt den größeren Fisch ans Land gezogen. Jedoch bekommt man bei Saturn einen sicheren Rabatt. Jedoch bin ich mir sehr unsicher, wie Media Markt die glücklichen Gewinner auswählt, da man die Auswahl ja garnicht nachvollziehen kann...

Es geht nämlich darum, dass ich mir VIELLEICHT eine Playstation 3 zulegen möchte . Ne Playstation mit 2tem Controller und einem Spiel kostet ca. 400 Euro.
Und wie ist es eigentlich mit der Rückgabe solcher Geräte. Kann man die Auspacken und "testen" und dann immernoch zurückgeben? Laut Gesetzgebung hat mein ein Wiederrufsrecht von 14 Tagen...

Was meint ihr zu diesen Sonderaktion und wo würdet ihr euch etwas kaufen bzw. was empfehlt ihr mir?


----------



## crash (2 Januar 2010)

Wenn du der Bucht gegenüber nicht abgeneigt bist dann schau doch mal dort.
Da gibt es das Bundle für unter 300€. 
Was Media-Markt und Saturn betrifft, ist eh das gleiche (Metro-Gruppe).
Wieder ein neuer Versuch durch irgendwelche Versprechungen den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Wenn du gern Lotterie spielst dann kauf bei Media-Markt.
Hast du lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach dann kauf bei Saturn.


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Januar 2010)

Andreas- schrieb:


> ... Laut Gesetzgebung hat mein ein Wiederrufsrecht von 14 Tagen...


 
Hallo,

das ist nicht richtig.

Das 14-tägige RückgabeRECHT gibt´s nur im Fernabsatz.

In allen anderen Geschäften ist das reine Kulanz


MfG


----------



## Andreas- (3 Januar 2010)

Tja, ich bin kein Lotto Spieler und als ich heut Abend im Saturn war, war die PS3 bereits ausverkauft. Ist vielleicht auch gut so... :-|
Jetzt würde Media Markt noch in Frage kommen, aber ich weiss noch nicht so recht...

@Sockenralf:

Sorry, ich will nicht "klug scheißen", aber nach meiner Freundin, die Jura studiert, gilt das Rückgaberecht von 14 Tagen wohl auf die Großmächte Saturn und Media Markt wie auch für Fernabsätze.


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2010)

Zur PS3
ich hab seit gut einem Jahr so ein schmuckstueck, hol sie dir!

Ich nutze sie hauptsaechlich als mediaplayer, bluray, DVD, DivX, am besten mit einer nas hd mit integriertem mediaserver. Und zocken macht naturlich auch Riesen Spaß...


----------



## Hermann (3 Januar 2010)

Erst bei Mediamarkt kaufen => Gewonnen-> behalten
                                        => Verloren   -> umtauschen und bei Saturn kaufen


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Januar 2010)

Hermann schrieb:


> Erst bei Mediamarkt kaufen => Gewonnen-> behalten
> => Verloren   -> umtauschen und bei Saturn kaufen



Zu spät. Heute ist bereits der 03.01.2010.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2010)

Andreas- schrieb:


> ... aber nach meiner Freundin, die Jura studiert, gilt das Rückgaberecht von 14 Tagen wohl auf die Großmächte Saturn und Media Markt wie auch für Fernabsätze.



Frag sie mal erstens, wo das steht (in welchem Gesetz). Und dann 
zweites, ob sie nicht lieber Philosophie studieren möchte - oder etwas 
anderes, wo man sich die Welt schöndenken kann.

Zum Rückgaberecht: Gilt nur bei Fern-Käufen, weil man die Sachen
vor dem Kauf nicht in die Hand nehmen kann. Manche Einzelhändler 
bieten das auch an, dann aber als freiwillige Leistung.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (3 Januar 2010)

§ 355 BGB
§ 356 BGB

Wer sich mit dem Juristendeutsch auseinandersetzen will. :-D 

Direkt steht in den Gesetzen garnix über Fernabsatzgeschäfte, es ist nur immer vom "Zurücksenden" der Ware die Rede. Muss man jetzt philosophisch werden und das in alle möglichen Richtungen interpretieren?

Ich würde es im Zweifelsfall so machen, dass das Gerät für deine Zwecke nicht genutzt werden kann oder irgendwas defekt ist. Dann bekommt man auf jeden Fall eine Gutschrift in Form eines Gutscheins. So ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Und ich muss sagen, ich hatte kein schlechtes Gewissen - gerade bei MediaMarkt und Saturn nicht, die ja durch Kundenfreundlichkeit nur so glänzen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2010)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> ...
> Direkt steht in den Gesetzen garnix über Fernabsatzgeschäfte ...



... sagte jemand aus der Abteilung "Murks & Elend". ;-)

Guckst Du hier: *§ 312b Fernabsatzverträge*


----------



## MSB (3 Januar 2010)

Also laut den jeweiligen Internetseiten von Mediamarkt:


> *Umtausch:* Da machen Sie garantiert nichts falsch. Sollte Ihnen ein bei uns gekaufter Artikel nicht
> gefallen, können Sie ihn innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückgeben. Wir tauschen um. Ohne Wenn und Aber.


bzw. Saturn:


> Umtauschservice
> Umtausch ohne wenn und aber. Geben Sie uns die komplette und unbenutzte Ware innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück. Kassenbon reicht.


Allerdings ist mir persönlich das ganze bei Mediamarkt ein wenig schwammig, da überhaupt keine Bedingungen definiert sind ...

Bei Saturn müsste man "unbenutzt" näher definieren, selbst das durchtrennte Siegel der Umverpackung stellt imho schon eine Benutzung dar ...

Anyhow, ein "Recht" des Kunden ist der Umtausch aber nicht, sondern lediglich eine freiwillige Leistung ... 
Ich könnte mir höchstens vorstellen das es durch das öffentliche Schreiben auf der Internetseite zum "Recht" des jeweiligen Kunden wird ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (3 Januar 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... sagte jemand aus der Abteilung "Murks & Elend". ;-)
> 
> Guckst Du hier: *§ 312b Fernabsatzverträge*



Es war auch eher auf die beiden genannten Paragrafen bezogen. ;-) Und in dem 312b steht auch nichts über Rückgaberecht.

Zu MSB:
Wenn MediaMarkt und Saturn es so schwammig ausdrücken, sind sie selbst Schuld. Ich würde mich darauf beziehen. Wenn sie meckern, einfach "soviel zum Thema 'Ohne Wenn und Aber'" sagen.


----------



## Andreas- (3 Januar 2010)

Hermann schrieb:


> Erst bei Mediamarkt kaufen => Gewonnen-> behalten
> => Verloren -> umtauschen und bei Saturn kaufen


Ja die Idee hatte ich auch, aber dann hätte ich am 02.01.  im Saturn sowie in Media Markt eine kaufen müssen, da die Gewinner in Media Markt erst abends um halb 11 feststanden.

Zu Gehard:
Schau dir mal § 355 BGB an. Dieser gilt für alle Verbraucherverträge zwischen Verbraucher und Unternehmer. Für Fernabsatzverträge schau dir § 312d BGB an, dort steht dass sich das Widerrufsrecht für Fernabsatzverträge nach § 355 BGB richtet. Insofern hast du recht, dass ein 14-tätiges Rückgaberecht für Fernabsatzvertäge gilt. Aber selbstverständlich auch für andere Verbraucherverträge. Siehe auch hierfür die Definition von Verbraucherverträgen, -> http://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/Verbrauchervertrag . 

Weiß jemand wann die PS4 raus kommen soll? Im Internet hab ich was von 2010 gelesen. Dann wäre meine Investition ja völlig unsinnig. 
Meine Problematik ist ja dabei, dass ich eventuell die Playstation ausprobieren würde... und das heisst auspacken, anschließen, starten und eventl. firmware updaten... und jetzt würde mich interessieren, ob die noch zurückgenommen wird.

Unglaublich wie das Ganze hier mit den Paragraphen ausartet


----------



## MSB (3 Januar 2010)

@Andreas-
Ich bin zugegebenermaßen kein Jurist, halte das Rückgaberecht bei Elektronikartikeln dieser Art generell für ausgesprochenen Blödsinn, aber:
Zitat §355 BGB:


> Wird einem Verbraucher durch Gesetz ein Widerrufsrecht nach dieser Vorschrift eingeräumt


Es ist also keine Verpflichtung des jeweiligen Händlers, auch nicht wenns ein Konzern ist.

Hier ein Zitat aus der Verbraucherzentrale:


> *Der Umtausch beim Händler*
> 
> Missfallen dem Käufer im Nachhinein beispielsweise Farbe, Größe oder andere Eigenschaften einer Ware, hat er kein automatisches Recht auf Umtausch. Der Verkäufer kann die Umtauschmöglichkeit vor dem Kauf freiwillig einräumen oder nachträglich zugestehen. Dabei kann der Händler bereits benutzte oder nicht mehr originalverpackte Waren vom Umtausch ausnehmen. Dieser Ausschluss gilt oftmals bei Sonderangeboten.
> 
> ...


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

das ist ja Elend, diese Diskussion hier.

@Andreas

Ich verstehe ja, dass die aggressive Werbung von Mediamurks 
und Co. einen darüber nachdenken lässt, ob man sie nicht 
austricksen kann - geht mir manchmal auch so. 



Andreas- schrieb:


> Zu Gehard:
> ... Insofern hast du recht, dass ein 14-tätiges Rückgaberecht für Fernabsatzvertäge gilt. Aber selbstverständlich auch für andere Verbraucherverträge. Siehe auch hierfür die Definition von Verbraucherverträgen, -> http://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/Verbrauchervertrag .



Ja, auch für andere Verbraucherverträge. Aber wenn Du die Varianten
in Deinem Link anschaust, passt keiner zum Kauf beim Einzelhändler 
im Laden. Das ist nämlich ein stinknormaler Kaufvertrag. Hat mit einem
Verbrauchervertrag nichts zu tun.



Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Es war auch eher auf die beiden genannten Paragrafen bezogen. ;-) Und in dem 312b steht auch nichts über Rückgaberecht. ...



Da steht auch nichts davon, dass man nicht bei Rot über die Ampel 
fahren darf. Ist es deswegen erlaubt? 

Tolle Herleitung, wirklich, Du würfelst zwei Paragrafen, dort steht nichts 
dazu, also gibts das nicht. 

Ihr habt das letzte Wort, ich bin raus.


----------



## Question_mark (6 Januar 2010)

*Blödmarkt*

Hallo,

also weder der Blödkaufmarkt noch der Saturn sind ernsthafte Quellen für meinen PC-Kauf nebst Zubehör. Da gehe ich lieber zu meinem PC-Klempner um die Ecke, da bekomme ich alles so wie ich es möchte zu durchaus besseren Preisen als bei den Kistenschiebern. Den PC-Klempner kann ich anrufen, meine Bestellung durchgeben und meine individuelle PC-Konfiguration meist schon am nächsten Tag abholen. Und wenn es ein Problem gibt, kann ich dem das Zeug auch auf den Tresen legen und sagen : "Jörg, das muss morgen wieder laufen"...
Und das klappt immer. Sorry, aber es geht nichts über den persönlichen Kontakt. Ich sage dem ganz einfach das hat noch zwei Wochen Zeit, mach Dir keinen Stress. Oder eben auch : Das muss bis morgen wieder laufen.

Und der ist immer noch günstiger und schneller als so ein Blödmarkt. 

Oder hat schon mal jemand versucht, bei den beiden europaweit bekannten Blödmärkten aus dem Metro-Konzern einen AMD-Prozessor zu bestellen... 
Da werden nur Intel-Prozessoren verbaut, weil reichlich Provisionen von Intel fliessen. Oder versuche mal einen PC oder Notebook mit einem anderen als von den Blödmärkten vorgesehenen Betriebssystemen zu bestellen ??

Ich bin doch nicht blöd, mein PC-Klempner wohnt um die Ecke 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## nade (6 Januar 2010)

Hermann schrieb:


> Erst bei Mediamarkt kaufen => Gewonnen-> behalten
> => Verloren   -> umtauschen und bei Saturn kaufen



Bistn kleiner Witzbold, aber gute Idee.
Problem mit den ganzen §§ wird wohl die Rechtsunsicherheit sein, die eben die Formulierungen hervorrufen...
Egal wie, zum mal gerade so PRobieren wist wohl die "Bucht" eine recht gute Überlegung wert... Ok, ist eh zu Spät.


----------



## Ballamlack (3 Januar 2011)

*Entnervter Umtausch*

Hallo,

ich bin total entnervt, denn Saturn will mein defektes Handy welches ich vor sechs Wochen in der Berliner Filiale gekauft habe nicht umtauschen. Die Leute da meckern rum, weil ich keinen Kassenbon habe. Was kann man da machen? Das Handy hat immerhin 200 Euro gekostet.

Viele Grüße
Ballamlack


----------



## vierlagig (3 Januar 2011)

Ballamlack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin total entnervt, denn Saturn will mein defektes Handy welches ich vor sechs Wochen in der Berliner Filiale gekauft habe nicht umtauschen. Die Leute da meckern rum, weil ich keinen Kassenbon habe. Was kann man da machen? Das Handy hat immerhin 200 Euro gekostet.
> 
> ...



...ebay...


----------



## MSB (4 Januar 2011)

Ballamlack schrieb:


> ich bin total entnervt, denn Saturn will mein defektes Handy welches ich vor sechs Wochen in der Berliner Filiale gekauft habe nicht umtauschen. Die Leute da meckern rum, weil ich keinen Kassenbon habe. Was kann man da machen? Das Handy hat immerhin 200 Euro gekostet.



Tja, selbst schuld, wenn du dich mit so einer billigen Ausrede abspeisen lässt!
Notfalls nimm dir irgendeinen deiner Freunde, der bezeugen kann, das du das Teil genau da am ... gekauft hast,
vielleicht hast du ja auch mit der EC-Karte o.ä. bezahlt ...

http://www.test.de/themen/steuern-r...tung-Die-Tricks-der-Haendler-1133564-2133564/
oder auch hier 
http://lawontheblog.kundp.at/?p=292

Abgesehen davon handelt es sich hier um keine Frage des Umtausches, sondern um ordinäre *Gewährleistung*,
und bevor du das auch noch fragst, dir als Kunde obliegt es ob neu oder reparatur!

Geld zurück, oder auch Gutschein, ist bestenfalls Kulanz, sicher aber kein Recht deinerseits.
Und da es Kulanz ist, kann es auch an Bedingungen, z.B. Kassenbon geknüpft sein.

P.S. Selbst wenn ich jetzt mal unterstellen würde, das man dir die Sache tatsächlich ohne Kassenbon umtauschen würde,
so hast du aufgrund der zeitlichen Beschränkung auf 14 Tage mit 6 Wochen nochmal zusätzlich verloren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Approx (4 Januar 2011)

Auch wenn ich die Tatsache außeracht lasse, daß unser Herr Ballamlack sicherlich im falschen Forum gelandet ist, sowie die Tasache, daß dieser Thread schon gut ein Jahr alt ist:
Nach 6 Wochen ohne Kassenbon in Berlin ein Handy umtauschen zu wollen, welch' ein Rechtverständnis liegt hier vor? Willkommen in Deutschland!


> was kann man da machen?


@Ballamsack: steck dat heiße Teil deinem Kumpel wieder in den Turnbeutel, ehe er was merkt!


----------

